# Report from the Island....Jamaica!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son is in college and for the month of January, he is in Jamaica for a month-long course in Transcultural Nursing.

I bought him a Kindle back in June (used) and he used it a bit, but didn't get quite as addicted as the rest of us. However, for his course, he downloaded about 120 articles to his Kindle, rather than printing them all out and lugging a ream or two of paper.

Before he left, I transferred a bunch of books to his Kindle (he is on my account). Free books and things I purchased that I thought he might enjoy. He kept telling me not to bother, he wouldn't have time to read...then today, on Facebook, I get this message:
*
So sorry for the lack of messages, but mom you are to blame for it. Every free second i've had when i'm not doing nursing stuff, swimming in the ocean, or eating i've been reading on my kindle. I finished Demon in the freezer on Monday night, and have since started the Whiskey Rebels, which i am quickly speeding through.*

He also read Free Range Chickens which he thought was hysterical.

Not sure what the Demon in the freezer is though...

Anyway, once again we learn that mom knows best.  

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What a wonderful story. It is so nice when your children appreciate you.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL...you transferred/downloaded books and you have no idea where the Demon in the Freezer came from?  Sounds like a wicked title...hehe.*


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha! Love it! Mom really does know best, doesn't she. When will they learn?!?


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I just checked out Whiskey Rebels on Amazon and it looked interesting so I thought I'd queue up a free sample.  Surprise, surprise as the purchase price was $0.00.  So I bought it and now the whole thing will be waiting for my Kindle.  If it would only just get here.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

> On December 9, 1979, smallpox, the most deadly human virus, ceased to exist in nature. After eradication, it was confined to freezers located in just two places on earth: the Center for Disease Control in Atlanta and the Maximum Containment Laboratory in Siberia. But these final samples were not destroyed at that time, and now secret stockpiles of smallpox surely exist. For example, since the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991, and the subsequent end of its biological weapons program, a sizeable amount of the former Soviet Union's smallpox stockpile remains unaccounted for, leading to fears that the virus has fallen into the hands of nations or terrorist groups willing to use it as a weapon. Scarier yet, some may even be trying to develop a strain that is resistant to vaccines. This disturbing reality is the focus of this fascinating, terrifying, and important book.
> 
> A longtime contributor to The New Yorker and author of the bestseller The Hot Zone, Preston is a skillful journalist whose work flows like a science fiction thriller. Based on extensive interviews with smallpox experts, health workers, and members of the U.S. intelligence community, The Demon in the Freezer details the history and behavior of the virus and how it was eventually isolated and eradicated by the heroic individuals of the World Health Organization. Preston also explains why a battle still rages between those who want to destroy all known stocks of the virus and those who want to keep some samples alive until a cure is found. This is a bitterly contentious point between scientists. Some worry that further testing will trigger a biological arms race, while others argue that more research is necessary since there are currently too few available doses of the vaccine to deal with a major outbreak. The anthrax scare of October, 2001, which Preston also writes about in this book, has served to reinforce the present dangers of biological warfare.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you for that, Geemont. I have no clue how he got it on his Kindle....maybe it was a course requirement for his course? I would like to read it, however.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow Leslie!  You have raised a very special young man there.  It's not often that kids will give their parents credit for anything


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay Mom!  Sometimes you win one.....


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyway, once again we learn that mom knows best.  

-->>Yeah that<<--


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son is in college and for the month of January, he is in Jamaica for a month-long course in Transcultural Nursing.


Transcultural Nursing. Sounds difficult and a nice thing to do and learn. Fun story. Too bad he couldn't bring home some warm weather


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thank you for that, Geemont. I have no clue how he got it on his Kindle....maybe it was a course requirement for his course? I would like to read it, however.
> 
> L


Sounds like he's having a good time.

Have you checked your account maybe he one clicked before he left the airport.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Anyway, once again we learn that mom knows best.
> 
> -->>Yeah that<<--


But but the show was called *Father Knows Best*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like he is having a great time Leslie. Glad he is enjoying his Kindle!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YEA for Leslie aka Super Mom


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Whenever I see my kids reading or when they mention going to the bookstore, I say to myself, " I've created a reader. My job is done."


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Jamaica is one of my favorite places in the entire world.  We go every March for 7-14 days for my husband's birthday...been going for 20 years now.  Ack!  Twenty-ONE this year!

So my Kindle will be heading off to Jamaica in just six weeks or so...March 5th.  And it'll be my first trip to Jamaica that I haven't had a whole suitcase full of books with me!  (Which will be bad for the locals because I always left the ones I'd read behind...)

Sharyn


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Mmmm...great thread. Our daughter #1 was born on Barbados, but we've only been back once since then. Lovely place. That's partly why I set several scenes of Distant Cousin in Barbados and Grenada. I'll bet your son is getting a new perspective on nursing!

///////Al


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Barbados,mmmmm! I had to get out of a wam bed and come to work in 20 degree weather this morning! brrrrrrr
I REALLY feel bad for those of you who are in places with subzero temps!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Our daughters were readers, especially the older one. I suspect she was close to a teenager before she could find her way home from the city. As soon as her seatbelt was buckled her nose was in a book and sometimes the car would be turned off and our doors would be open to get out and we'd have to holler to her "Hey, are you coming in?" for her to even notice. I suspect that has at least something to do with her getting her degree in 3 years. Not to be shown up, the younger one got her degree in 3 years also. Both majored in communication disorders and speech pathology so it wasn't a 3 yr cakewalk through basic and advanced basket weaving. They both still like to read although "real life" doesn't afford them as much reading time as they had as kids when they could read several books per week. Once in a while they do mimic the old show though and father does know best.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah! Once again, mom was right!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

That's terrific, about your avid readers, and while it's stretching this thread a little I'm going to risk a comment because that's so important to me (and to readers and Kindle readers and the country, for heaven's sake). Our daughters (two) learned to read in English and Spanish, starting at age two. THey loved it; it was fun; and they never looked back. Reading ability (and writing ability, which I think is related) got them where they are today (professors of foreign languages). Anyone who makes it to Distant Cousin: Reincarnation (the third volume) will see that in practice...and also mathematics. It's a great topic, and maybe deserves a new thread.

Another thread idea: are the children of Kindle readers enthusiastic readers? Do Kindle readers read to their small children?

Back to the Jamaican/Caribbean thread: the daughter who was born on Barbados (I was in the Navy at the time) grew up bilingual in English and Spanish, learned French in college, and Haitian Kreol in graduate school. Her specialty is Caribbean literature and culture. I wonder why.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> But but the show was called *Father Knows Best*


Vampy, you sweet innocent little thing. You men always believe whatever we want you to believe. No, we aren't manipulative, we are just kind to your egos.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Mother knows best!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess this helps explains my 52 years of being a single man. 


kim said:


> Vampy, you sweet innocent little thing. You men always believe whatever we want you to believe. No, we aren't manipulative, we are just kind to your egos.


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

On the other hand.... He might 1-click you to the poor house when he gets back.

JK, good for you Mom!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mommytolandl said:


> On the other hand.... He might 1-click you to the poor house when he gets back.
> 
> JK, good for you Mom!


Yes...and my son has absolutely no conscience when it comes to spending my money!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A picture from the island. I think you can figure out which person is my son! Notice what he is holding in his hands...










L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great picture.  Thanks for sharing.  
Yes, I did notice the Kindle.  And I also noticed the hand sanitizer on the bag beside him.  Smart idea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Leslie, your son is a handsome young man! Wonder why I didn't go to Jamaica when I was in nursing school?


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the first time i looked at this thread. Ive been avoiding it cause of the title and thinking oh great she's in Jamaica and Im in my room.    I finally looked and its a really good thread. Way to go Mom. Nice picture of your son!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

is it just me or does it look like he would prefer kindling over picture taking in the photo? lol
Leslie, your son is handsome...or since I am about the same age as him...he is cute (girly giggle)! Wishing best of luck!

VA


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I think VA is asking to get fixed up. 

Looks like he is now addicted like the rest of us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking young man, Leslie.  He should be wearing a "I'd rather be Kindling" T-shirt.  Is he using the standard cover?  Maybe a nice manly Oberon for his birthday?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Leslie, your son is a handsome young man! Wonder why I didn't go to Jamaica when I was in nursing school?


You and me both! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Good looking young man, Leslie. He should be wearing a "I'd rather be Kindling" T-shirt. Is he using the standard cover? Maybe a nice manly Oberon for his birthday?


Actually, he has my saddle M-edge. For Christmas I gave him the Quest skin and my hand-me-down M-edge (which looked practically brand new). Once I got my Oberon I knew I wouldn't be switching so the M-edge went to him. Together they make a very nice combo.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!

If I can say, as a completely non-objective mom, I think my son is one of those people who will "grow into" his looks. In other words, when he is about 30 he is going to be drop-dead gorgeous. He had a terrible problem with acne from 8th grade on although his face has finally cleared up. (Yes, we went to the dermatologist and discussed medication.) I think his complexion was a problem for him for many years. He is tall and thin and has sort of "patrician" features. He isn't "cute" by high school standards but he'll eventually get to handsome.

That's my opinion! LOL....

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

He looks damn fine to me!! I don't know what standards your high school has; but by mine, he's quite handsome. His eyes are beautiful. As far as skinny: my son takes the cake at 6'2" and barely 150-160. I wish I had his metabolisim; he eats like a horse!! Love the K in your son's hands...lol. *Proof* that Mom _does _ know best.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

and his name is?

JAMIE?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's another picture I just came across...he's making sort of a goofy face but the baby is adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lance is home from Jamaica, safe and sound. Here's one last picture from the island, with his Kindle in the wild!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie,  I'm glad he is back and I hope he has wonderful memories from his trip.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Leslie, I'm glad he is back and I hope he has wonderful memories from his trip.


It is good to have him home. I think he had a great experience, from the stories we have heard so far!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy he is home safe and I'm sure this is a trip he will always remember. I've never been there it looks beautiful! His eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Good to see he's back home safe and sound!  The dh and I will be heading to Negril for two weeks on 3/5...we're counting the days!  Kindle in hand, of course... 

Sharyn


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie, he's a cutie.  But I hope you aren't offended if I drool over the rest of the picture.  With the gorgeous flowers, the green plants, and the bright sunshine I can just feel the warmth.  

(yes, I'm tired of the Minnesota winter)


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> Mother knows best!


You know it! Great thread...


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie, your son is an articulate young man, and I enjoyed visiting with him today for this week's interview for Episode 29 for Friday, Feb. 6. DeLancey, who goes by Lance, has a great story to tell about using his Kindle in Jamaica. You'll also hear why he thinks his Mom probably won't be upset if he uses her credit card at college for Kindle purchases on their shared Amazon account. 
I will need to upload this week's episode Thursday night, because I'm traveling to Santa Fe Friday to visit my sister for a couple of days.
Len Edgerly
http://TheKindleChronicles.com


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Len, thanks for checking in! I wanted to eavesdrop on the conversation but unfortunately, I was on a conference call in my office. Looking forward to listening to the podcast when it goes online!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news Leslie! I look forward  to listening to Lance's interview.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Lance will be on a podcast!  That's pretty cool.  Does he have any idea what a celebrity he is on KindleBoards


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Lance will be on a podcast! That's pretty cool. Does he have any idea what a celebrity he is on KindleBoards


No, he doesn't. LOL!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I suggested to Len Edgerly he might want to issue a press release to publicize the podcast and he agreed! This just arrived.

*
Hartwick College Student DeLancey Nicoll is Guest on Kindle Podcast*​
*
Denver CO, Feb. 5, 2009:* DeLancey Nicoll, who is scheduled to graduate from Hartwick College in May, 2010, is the featured interview guest in today's episode of The Kindle Chronicles, a widely followed weekly audio podcast about Amazon's eReader, the Kindle. 
Nicoll described the advantages of taking his Kindle to Jamaica for Hartwick's month-long transcultural nursing program. 
"We only had so much that we could bring down, and I feel like I saved the most space of anybody by just having my Kindle instead of bringing books and articles," Nicoll told podcast host Len Edgerly.

A 2006 graduate of Westbrook High School in Westbrook, Maine, Nicoll was accepted to Hartwick by early decision and received a Samuel Nelson Scholarship for academic achievement. He is majoring in nursing and hopes to spend next January at the University of Basel Hospital and the Institute for Nursing Science in Basel, Switzerland.
*
The Art of Being a Good Podcast Guest*

Edgerly, a retired journalist who has been podcasting for two years, said Nicoll was an effective guest for his show, because of the Hartwick student's natural informality and clarity. "Not everyone makes a great podcast guest," Edgerly said. "Lance Nicoll is the youngest person I've had on the show, and he did an excellent job describing how he used the Kindle in an intriguing setting."

The interview is part of Episode 29 of The Kindle Chronicles. It can be heard on the Internet at http://TheKindleChronicles.com . The weekly podcast is also listed at the iTunes Directory for free subscriptions.

*END*​


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Lance's adventure with us! So glad he had a great time and finally fell in love with his Kindle! You were a great mom for taking care of that for him. Jamaica is one of my favorite places on earth. I would love the opportunity to live there if only for a short while!

BTW - Lance is already a handsome young man!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, Angela.

I hope folks have a minute to listen to the podcast. Lance did a really great job, imho!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

More publicity for the Kindle and Lance's experience in Jamaica.

I blogged about it here:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/

and it is a news item on the Hartwick College website, here:

http://www.hartwick.edu/x26057.xml

L


----------

